# EMT-E(B) Passed at 120 Questions



## bonaemt (Jan 13, 2015)

Took EMT-E test( or used to be called EMT B I think) and passed at 120 questions. Took test on Saturday and got results at 9 am on Monday. Took test in Virginia. 120 questions and passed. I was tensed after I took my test since I was unsure so hopefully this helps you relax if u went all the way through 120!


----------



## Gurby (Jan 13, 2015)

Congrats!  Mine went to 120 as well.  I was pretty worried during the test since I knew a lot of people stopped at 70 or whatever.


----------



## SoutheastEMT (Mar 25, 2015)

I took mine today in Vienna , Va. I went to 120 as well. This is my 2nd time so hopefully. I did. Thanks for sharing. And congrats to you!


----------



## machestnut (Mar 26, 2015)

congrats...I took mine 5 weeks ago.  I went to 120 and I failed.  Today I am retaking it, I've been studying everyday for the past 5 weeks, this time I'm not going to rush it.


----------



## Gurby (Mar 26, 2015)

Good luck man!


----------



## machestnut (Mar 26, 2015)

Gurby said:


> Good luck man!


Thanks...just finished retaking it.  It stopped in the 70's, much harder this time and I swear there were questions that we never covered in class.  Plus i had repeat questions regarding a sucking chest wound.  I hope I passed...Stressing out now


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 26, 2015)

What's EMT-E stand for and why does NREMT keep changing the names? 

Just curious.


----------



## Gurby (Mar 26, 2015)

machestnut said:


> Thanks...just finished retaking it.  It stopped in the 70's, much harder this time and I swear there were questions that we never covered in class.  Plus i had repeat questions regarding a sucking chest wound.  I hope I passed...Stressing out now



It could be a good sign if the questions were harder.  I remember not knowing if I passed or not when I walked out.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Mar 28, 2015)

I also stopped at 120 and passed. Does that mean we did bad, and barely passed?


----------



## machestnut (Mar 28, 2015)

Ivan_13 said:


> I also stopped at 120 and passed. Does that mean we did bad, and barely passed?



From what I've heard and read, yes if you are going to the max 120 questions then you are right on the borderline to pass or fail.  But again that's only what I've read.  This test is tricky so who knows.


----------



## RefriedEMT (Mar 28, 2015)

Yea from what I have always heard if your questions just kept getting harder and harder then you were getting all or most right, which when I went in for my test I had almost every question just seem as if it got harder and harder but they were not too hard because I reread the brady emt book 3-4 times during my class and 2 1/2 times to study between my class and national written CAT exam which was about 3 weeks of studying. It was filled with mostly cardiac, trauma, OBGYN, and a few pediatric although the kind of questions they give is very different from one person to the next. It seems like it just decides what would be harder for you based on your last answer/question even if it really is not harder for you if you STUDIED. One interesting thing I heard, not sure if it is true is that if it asks the same/almost identical question then you probably got it wrong the first time and if you keep seeing a very similar/same one then more than likely you have got it wrong yet again and it wants to give you another shot because one person from my class said they saw the same/similar one a few times throughout their test, who knows could be bs but it would not surprise me if this is really something that happens with it.


----------



## machestnut (Mar 28, 2015)

RefriedEMT said:


> Yea from what I have always heard if your questions just kept getting harder and harder then you were getting all or most right, which when I went in for my test I had almost every question just seem as if it got harder and harder but they were not too hard because I reread the brady emt book 3-4 times during my class and 2 1/2 times to study between my class and national written CAT exam which was about 3 weeks of studying. It was filled with mostly cardiac, trauma, OBGYN, and a few pediatric although the kind of questions they give is very different from one person to the next. It seems like it just decides what would be harder for you based on your last answer/question even if it really is not harder for you if you STUDIED. One interesting thing I heard, not sure if it is true is that if it asks the same/almost identical question then you probably got it wrong the first time and if you keep seeing a very similar/same one then more than likely you have got it wrong yet again and it wants to give you another shot because one person from my class said they saw the same/similar one a few times throughout their test, who knows could be bs but it would not surprise me if this is really something that happens with it.



Actually, I got the same question type three times and answered them the same every time.  My test cut off in the 70's and I passed.  I think it's the test making sure you are confident in your answer.  I know I can't post the exact question on here, but it had to do with a patient choking and coughing what do you do?  A continue to encourage them to cough.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 29, 2015)

Don't want to hijack the thread per say, but what is an EMT-E? On the NREMT's website I only found references to the usual EMR, EMT, AEMT, and Paramedic levels with no mention of changing those names as far as I could tell.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 29, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> What's EMT-E stand for and why does NREMT keep changing the names?
> 
> Just curious.



That's going to be a state thing. The NREMT only has NREMT, NRAEMT and NR-P


----------



## MackTheKnife (Mar 29, 2015)

Gurby said:


> Congrats!  Mine went to 120 as well.  I was pretty worried during the test since I knew a lot of people stopped at 70 or whatever.


Mine stopped at 70 when I took recert last month. It's hard not think you bombed the test that quickly until you get the results. I did pass.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Mar 29, 2015)

machestnut said:


> From what I've heard and read, yes if you are going to the max 120 questions then you are right on the borderline to pass or fail.  But again that's only what I've read.  This test is tricky so who knows.


The testing program will give a full test every so often as a quality assurance check. Didn't mean you're doing poorly. Same for the NCLEX-RN test. Some stop at 75 and some get the full 250 questions.


----------

